
Data Models and Word Size - nkurz
https://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2016/05/30/data-models-and-word-size/
======
rahkiin
And that is why size_t exists. And stdint.h with uint32_t and uijt64_t: always
guaranteed to be that given size.

